# How to mount pen drive in linux



## tehnogeek (Apr 7, 2007)

i want to mount pen drive. i have suse in my comp . 
please suggest.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 7, 2007)

if u have gnome desktop,most prolly if u insert pendrive,an icon will pop up in ur Desktop with most latest 2.6 kernel distros.otherwise if it is not mounted,use 'mount /dev/sd** /mnt' ,where ur usbdrive is mostly something like /dev/sdb1 if u have only 1 drive etc


----------



## mehulved (Apr 7, 2007)

It does auto mount in KDE too. Technogeek which version of suse have you got?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Apr 7, 2007)

^^ What is the filesystem on the pendrive?


----------



## eddie (Apr 8, 2007)

Also make sure that your user is part of plugdev and usb groups.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 8, 2007)

@aditya-Filesystem on pen drives are usually vfat. That's what I read. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Apr 8, 2007)

^^ Ya.... But, (I mean, I have not tried it yet, but) if you format it...... can you change the file system? Say, to ntfs, in case of Win XP? (As I said I have not tried it yet... just a theory).


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 8, 2007)

I haven't tried it myself either, but its highly not recommended.


----------

